# Moose plows



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Who has the best prices on Moose Utilities plows?
I am willing to drive 5+ hours from southern Ontario, where I am.

Thanks!


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Dude, you're in Canada! Buy a Kimpex plow, they make the Moose plows look stupid. 

Dont get me wrong, the Moose plow is one of the best in the U.S. but if it wernt for the price increase from Canada I would have all Kimpex plows. Plus they come with the stonger full length push tubes that snap onto the mount without having to go under the machine to connect or disconnect the plow. With the Moose plow you will have to go under the 4wheeler and put the pins in manually to connect and disconnect it.

For instance, a Kimpex plow mount in the U.S. is $125.00 and a Moose plow mount is under $75.00


----------

